# Flavoring and sweetening



## Sammyk (Nov 16, 2011)

What do you use to flavor and sweeten your pee?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2011)

I drink lots of beer. It comes out very clear.


----------



## Arne (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol, Dan. Usually just use simple sugar. Can put it in with the S.P. and everything stays clear. Others use juice of some kind. Will impart the juice flavor, but be aware the juice will dilute your abv. Concentrate juice will not dilute it as much as most of the water has been taken out of the juice. Rmember lemon will probably be the predominant flavor. Mite want to try a little sample and add your different flavor juice to make sure you like it. Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Nov 16, 2011)

What about extracts used in cooking?


----------



## Flem (Nov 16, 2011)

They might add flavor, but I don't know that they would do much for sweetness. IMO


----------



## Sammyk (Nov 16, 2011)

I would back sweeten at the same time as adding the extract........


----------



## Arne (Nov 16, 2011)

Like I said above, try it on a small amount before you do the whole batch. That way you can make sure you like it before you spoil the works. Arne.


----------



## buddy (Nov 16, 2011)

Sammyk said:


> What about extracts used in cooking?



If you are using extracts you can add a few drops to a glass of wine to see if you like it. Make sure to use an eye dropper otherwise you may end up with too much extract in your glass.
You can make your own extracts by soaking whatever flavoring you choose in vodka.
I keep several on hand at all times. example: ginger, lemon, orange, oak, vanilla.
I am currently making a chocolate extract but have not tried it yet.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

I added some Tetley Infusions to some new skeeter pee last night... tastes great, no artificial sweeteners or preservatives... it's a Canadian product so not sure if they sell it in America.


----------



## Sammyk (Nov 26, 2011)

When you say infusions, I am wonder if it is similar to the bottled drinks we have here, made by V-8? Welch's has some bottled juices that are pure juice.


----------

